# contacted by SG today



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

They wanted me to be a REO grass vendor in my area. after listening to Clara ramble on for 20 minuets I told her I have been in the business for 5 years and have cut grass for SG before. She then asked if I did PP work also and I told her that I was stopping doing it because there is no money in it anymore except for them.  After a long pause by her........... 

She goes on to say that you have to have 3 crews to come aboard and of course use "their" approved insurance companies. I told her that was the deal breaker as I have been with my agent for several years(also a family friend)and was not switching. Having priced them out before there is no way I will pay what they want. She also said that I needed I million $$ in E&O. I politly asked what the hell do you need E&O insurance for doing $35 lawn cuts( even though I have it now). Her answer was it is required. I again asked why and again a long pause....... wait for it.......the answer is "it is required" :yawn: 
Told her to have a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They've been hammering my email begging for vendors. 

I keep on ignoring, they keep on being dense.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> They've been hammering my email begging for vendors.
> 
> I keep on ignoring, they keep on being dense.



They called me today telling me they REQUIRE a mandatory 30% discount. I told her to pump her brakes and my requirement is payment is required before work is completed and no discount because they didn't read or agree to my terms 3 recruiting calls ago last year. That should be in my file. 

Chick told me you can't do that. I said it's my company and I can do what I want sweetheart.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have gotten 3 emails a week also.............


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have not heard from them this season yet. They have contacted me the last couple of years. Each time I simply tell them they have to agree to let me choose my coverage area and the conversation ends.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Chick told me you can't do that. I said it's my company and I can do what I want sweetheart.





If it wasn't so insane it'd be hilarious. 

How do they (and all the rest of them) think that ONLY their company is allowed to have company policies????????

The mindset of arrogance that this shows should tell a person every thing they need to know about how the business relationship will go once you sign on.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I also liked how she kept repeating over and over again "You will be a independent contractor and not an employee of SG" I responded with since you are telling me what insurance and how many crews I need it sure sounds like an employee to me!!!!!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

compensation: *Based on work orders*

Interested in becoming a Vendor with one of the biggest Property Preservation Companies across the U.S.?

Our Company is currently seeking New Vendors within your area. We have immediate needs, with possible expansion opportunities. You will be responsible for providing property preservation based on specific work orders, performing grass-cuts, estimates and repairs, snow removal, clean-outs (REO), and complete property preservation work. 

We are very busy and offer our Vendors a great deal of opportunity and expansions in order to grow your business. If you currently have your own company and insurance, you are a great candidate.

To begin the process, please respond to this email with your email address and contact information OR click/ copy this link into your browser and fill out the brief information to get into our system to speed up the process. One of our Vendor Recruiters will be in contact. 

Thank you. 
Vendor Management 

https://vrecruiter.safeguardproperties.com/?SourceID=1004
*Their ad on craigslist desperate times call for desperate measures*:lol::lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Why do they say to have your own insurance and then turn around and tell you it isn't good enough?????

Just W O W................


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Why do they say to have your own insurance and then turn around and tell you it isn't good enough?????
> 
> Just W O W................


Can you say - kickbacks? Sure, I knew you could.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Can you say - kickbacks? Sure, I knew you could.





Yeah I know why they demand their insurances.


I was just asking a rhetorical question about what sense it makes to tell you in one breath you have to have your own 
insurance and then in the next breath demand you use their preaproved provider ONLY.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

Honestly I would probably give them a go if payment was quick. I'm fairly sure I could make money doing lawn cuts, but I want to be paid every Monday for the previous weeks work. This way when they decide to screw me (and they will) they can only get 1 weeks worth of lawn cuts back. Last I heard from a guy north of me is that they are now over 90days out on payment.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

the spew they gave me was 30 days out then every week. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Honestly I would probably give them a go if payment was quick.


Their accounting department leaves a lot to be desired. We'd get a check for say 10k. It would be for work anywhere from 45 - 60 days and sometimes later. They don't use your invoice numbers; they use loan numbers and their own work order numbers. We'd have a list of say 60 workorders. Some would be missing digits, some would be duplicate numbers. Some would be for less than the amount billed and sometime for more. I had to have people in the office dedicated to nothing but doing audits on their payments and trying to match payments to invoices. It typically took part of the morning and then calling their accounting department and dealing with them.
That all came off my bottom line. If you didn't catch something outstanding after a certain period of time, they would decline payment. It's in their contract. If a check never arrived and you called them about it, they charge you to stop payment and reissue. I doubt anything has changed and that story is typical of a lot of the nationals and how they operate.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

can you say crackheads at safeguard and they'll send work to regional companies to take another 30% try sub it out until people stop working for low prices and waiting on pay 45-60-90 days this will never end,the contractors have to STOP it.


----------

